# Converting to Christ in the Face of Atrocities



## Wayne (Dec 7, 2014)

> "One reason they're killing is that they wish to stop the rapid spread of Christianity. There has never been a time when a greater percentage of Syrian Muslims, in-country and refugees, have believed in Christ than in the past three years of civil war. We all agree that it's the greatest awakening happening since the beginning of Islam," he said.



Christian Aid Mission : Why Muslims Are Converting to Christ in the Face of ISIS Atrocities


----------



## Jack K (Dec 8, 2014)

The violence that's taking place reveals the natural result of all performance-based religion. The gospel, when presented clearly and lived out, will always be a stark and refreshing contrast. It's no surprise that there are converts.


----------

